# the /usr directory



## Zero369 (Oct 18, 2004)

First let me start off by saying that English is not my first language. I learned English when I was about 9 or 10 and I have pretty much forgotten my native tongue language. I still understand it but just can't speak it as well as I use to. 

Here my problem. I'm having trouble understanding what the /usr directory is used for.

I'm learning about Filesystem Hierarchy here http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#PURPOSE18

but I still do not understand what /usr it is used for. 

Can someone explain or link me to a website that explains it in a more plain english.


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

the /usr directory is used as a cross-over for people. it is a folder/dirctory that holds read-only files, such as the C headers and program information...


----------



## Zero369 (Oct 18, 2004)

What about /var/log/messages? What kind of message does it keep a record of?


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

system messages from syslogd. syslogd basically collects logs generated by other processes.


----------



## Zero369 (Oct 18, 2004)

Thank You both of you things are little clearer now.

I'll return and post If I don't understand something. 

Hope none of you don't mind.

Thanks Again!!!


----------



## Zero369 (Oct 18, 2004)

When it says "local" does that mean it available by all user?

Learning about the filesystem hierarchy standard is very confusing. All these subdirectories and stuff.

I don't think I can learn this stuff.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

"Local" pertains to an internally connected drive. Be it hard disk, floppy, CD, zip, or other device. All others should be network, or removable devices.


----------

